
Why is the AWS Lambda Node.js so old? - hoodoof
There&#x27;s just so much JavaScript functionality not supported in AWS Lambda - it&#x27;s a real pain.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;whatdoeslambdasupport.com&#x2F;<p>Anyone got any idea when there might be a version of Lambda node.js with modern V8 engine?
======
jeshan25
have you considered using babel?

